# Cubase und Amaudio 2496 Probeleme



## Christian1963 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 
ich bin neu hier und grüße erstmal die ganze Forumsrunde. 
Nun kurz zu meiner Frage bzw. dem was ich vor habe...

Ich spiele seit einigen Jahren Gitarre und möchte mich gerne von einem vielseitigen Schlagzeug begleiten lassen. Darüber hinaus möchte ich mit einem Sequenzer Programm die Stücke aufnehmen und das ganze möglichst in mehrern Spuren incl. Schlagzeugbegleitung um ein paar schöne Stücke zu basteln.   

Ich habe mir Cubase SX 3 und dazu Easy Drummer installiert und noch eine MAudio Audiophile 2496 Soundkarte eingebaut. Die alte Soundblaser 24Gold sollte ich ausbauen weil sie nicht geeignet wäre. (Latenz usw) lt. Händler.
Soweit hat das auch alle geklappt und nun meine Frage...
Im Cubase finde ich den Easy Drummer bei den VST Instrumenten und die Soundausgabe geht einwandfrei. 

Aaaberrr ... Ich habe einige MIDI Files die ich auch in Cubase laden kann, aber es kommt kein Ton. Wie gesagt funktioniert das EZDrummer Plugin einwandfrei. Auch die anderen Cubase VST Instrumente funktionieren. Auch kann ich die per Drag and Drop in die Spuren gezogenen EZ Drumspuren nicht über den Cubase Player hören. 
Es wäre ganz toll, wenn mir jemand ein Tipp geben könnte... Meine Weihnachstabende wäre gerettet..

Viele Grüße 

Christian

Was mache ich falsch ?


----------

